# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > U2 >  Is anyone here of haplogroup U2e?

## MtDNA

Hello, does anyone else here belong to haplogroup U2e?
I've known my affiliation for over three years.
Also, let's discuss this haplogroup.

----------


## Zionas

I don't know anyone in person who has U2e, but on the Chinese molecular anthropology forum ranhaer there was a guy from Shandong who had U2e. His Y-DNA was O3a4.

----------


## Angela

> I don't know anyone in person who has U2e, but on the Chinese molecular anthropology forum ranhaer there was a guy from Shandong who had U2e. His Y-DNA was O3a4.


I'm mtDna U2e. I met quite a few U2e people on 23andme, although none of them were from Italy as I am. Mostly German background if I recall correctly. My own closest two matches were colonial American of Irish ancestry and Swiss German. 

We've discussed mtDna U2e on other threads here. 

See: 

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...group-U2http:/

www.eupedia.com/forum/threads/29413-mtdna-U2e1b http://

www.eupedia.com/forum/threads/25572-30-000-year-old-Russian-U2-sheds-light-on-Indo-European-migrations

----------


## Tomenable

> I'm mtDna U2e.


Your great-great-great... grandma was a Mesolithic Eastern European.

Who would have expected given your very Pro-ENF stance...  :Grin: 

Here are some Upper Paleolithic and Mesolithic Europe-specific mtDNA:

U8a

U8c

U5b

U5a2

U5a1

U4

U2e

U2d2

*
Probably also:*


K1c

C1g

----------


## Angela

My dad was probably R1b U-152 as well, given the results in his area. So there it goes. 

As far as autosomes are concerned, once I discovered, all the way back when I first got my 23andme results and ran them through the Dodecad calculator, that genetically I fit exactly where I should on PCAs and in admixture in light of my father's and mother's ancestral areas, I rather lost interest in it. What more do I need to know? 

I'm also not interested in genealogy anymore. It was older family members who basically did my family trees. I just filled in where there were gaps. Once it was done, back to the mid -1500s in almost all my lines, I wondered why I had bothered. Some fun stuff turned up, like a possible pirate from Rimini, some disconcerting stuff, like the name of the local robber baron, which I choose to believe was acquired because a retainer took the lord's name, but other than that we've been attached like limpets to our patches of this earth, many admirable people, some not so admirable, but how much dna is left of them in me? 

My love and loyalty are for the people I've known who have loved me, and been loyal to me, some of my "blood", but many not.

This is all an intellectual interest, nothing more. I don't analyze data, or interpret the results of archaeology or the facts of history, or make judgments about human behavior based on my own personal genetics. I would consider that dishonest.

----------


## bicicleur

U2e is WHG (Blätterhöhle, Germany 10.6-11.2 ka), it also spread east with Swiderian (13 ka Poland) - Kunda (Lithuania ) - Narva and arrived among EHG that way
C1g is Siberian
K1 is Central Anatolia PPN & PN (K1a) and Greece Mesolithic (K1c), K1b first appeared in Barcin

----------


## Angela

U2 has been in Europe since the Paleolithic. Kostenki from Russia was U2; so was Goyet in Belgium, and so was a Gravettian sample from Italy. (29,310-28,640 cal BP)

http://www.ancestraljourneys.org/palaeolithicdna.shtml

The first U2e was indeed from Blatterhole, but I don't know if that is definitely the place of "origin". There was certainly U2e in the steppe and all the way to China.

In terms of U2e in modern populations I'd say it's thinly but widely spread with some hotspots. 

I don't know if our map is up to date. I thought there was quite a bit from Provence, which doesn't show here.

----------


## Tomenable

> There was certainly U2e in the steppe and all the way to China.


Yeah it came there with with Indo-Europeans and their EHG ancestry.

In Western China (Altai & Xinjiang) U2e was found in Caucasoid remains.

----------


## Tomenable

> K1 is Central Anatolia PPN & PN (K1a) and Greece Mesolithic (K1c), K1b first appeared in Barcin


Yes I mentioned K1c because it was found among Mesolithic hunters in Greece.

And C1g was found in Mesolithic Karelia. By the way C1g could perhaps be a back-migration from North America.

U6 was Paleolithic European, but then emigrated to North Africa from Europe, and not many U6s left in Europe.

----------


## bicicleur

> U2 has been in Europe since the Paleolithic. Kostenki from Russia was U2; so was Goyet in Belgium, and so was a Gravettian sample from Italy. (29,310-28,640 cal BP)
> 
> http://www.ancestraljourneys.org/palaeolithicdna.shtml
> 
> The first U2e was indeed from Blatterhole, but I don't know if that is definitely the place of "origin". There was certainly U2e in the steppe and all the way to China.
> 
> In terms of U2e in modern populations I'd say it's thinly but widely spread with some hotspots. 
> 
> I don't know if our map is up to date. I thought there was quite a bit from Provence, which doesn't show here.


Blätterhöhle is not the origin of U2e. But 11 ka Blätterhöhle is 100 % WHG (like all western Europe 7.5-15.5 ka).
If it got to eastern Europe via Swiderian culture, as I assume, then it should also have been in SW Poland 13 ka.
Because of 100% WHG, I suspect an origin in S-France/Spanish Pyrenees LGM refugium or an origin with the Villabrunans is SE Europe/Anatolia.
EHG admixture in western Europe started to seep in through Scandinavia 7.5 ka, but WHG got into Lithuania area before that via Swiderian-Kunda culture.
That is why Karelian HG and even Khvalynsk have some WHG admixture (15% and 7%).

----------


## bicicleur

> Yeah it came there with with Indo-Europeans and their EHG ancestry.
> 
> In Western China (Altai & Xinjiang) U2e was found in Caucasoid remains.


Maybe even earlier, there was R1a1 in EN Kitoi culture, Bajkal area 8 ka

----------


## bicicleur

> Yes I mentioned K1c because it was found among Mesolithic hunters in Greece.
> 
> And C1g was found in Mesolithic Karelia. By the way C1g could perhaps be a back-migration from North America.
> 
> U6 was Paleolithic European, but then emigrated to North Africa from Europe, and not many U6s left in Europe.



C1g came with pottery from Siberia, cfr Elshanka culture 9 ka
I guess U6 is SW Asian in origin, U6 also spread through Nile Delta ca 22 ka into Halfan (Upper Nile) and Ibero-Maurisian (Atlas Mts).

----------


## JenMcHall

*I belong to U2e*. Results from 23andme. I'm a newbie to the whole DNA thing. Very interesting!

----------


## SonOfApollo

*U2e1 here as well. Of Russian, Ukrainian and Polish ancestry. Living in Canada.*

----------


## agila

Hi!
I have just received my 23andme analysis and I belong to U2e1a. I still have to read about this!
Nice to meet you all :)

----------


## Angela

Welcome, Agile. Just use the search engine. There's quite a bit of information here.

----------


## agila

Thanks! I am excited about all this :)

----------


## Edward_J

U2e2a1a - Maternal line is Italian. Matches are mostly northern Euro.

----------


## Janszky

U2e2a1 , originally from Bavaria

----------


## Anfisa

Hello to everybody. My halpogroup is U2e1. Originally from Pamir-Alay (Fergana Valley). Live in USA. I didn’t find any similarity with halpogroups of my nationality. When I see the pictures of people from Murlo Italy (most people of Murlo has also U2e1). I found that my face type and my skin looks exactly same with this people. If anybody has explanation of this fact. Thank you.

----------


## Angela

> Hello to everybody. My halpogroup is U2e1. Originally from Pamir-Alay (Fergana Valley). Live in USA. I didn’t find any similarity with halpogroups of my nationality. When I see the pictures of people from Murlo Italy (most people of Murlo has also U2e1). I found that my face type and my skin looks exactly same with this people. If anybody has explanation of this fact. Thank you.


Physical appearance doesn't track with mtDna, although there are a lot of health implications. You can look them up online. 

You can see the spread of U2e in the map upthread.

For what it's worth, I'm U2e as well, but U2e2. There's a lot of U2e1 in the Baltic region.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Physical appearance doesn't track with mtDna, although there are a lot of health implications. You can look them up online. 
> 
> You can see the spread of U2e in the map upthread.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm U2e as well, but U2e2. There's a lot of U2e1 in the Baltic region.


In the samples from Murlo, Volterra and Casentino there were some U2e. 


U2e
Murlo 5 (5.8)
Volterra 1 (0.9)
Casentino 1 (0.8)
Total 7 (2.2)

----------


## armilaris

Hola, también soy del grupo u2e1a

----------


## armilaris

Hi, I am also tested U2e1a by 23andMe

----------


## Vandemonian

> Physical appearance doesn't track with mtDna, although there are a lot of health implications. You can look them up online.


I would bet money that most health supposed implications of mtDNA (for example, see this thread) are false positives:




> https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/05/0...ointed-review/
> 
> The problem isn’t that people studied this. The problem is that the studies came out positive when they shouldn’t have. This was a perfectly fine thing to study before we understood genetics well, but the whole point of studying is that, once you have done 450 studies on something, you should end up with more knowledge than you started with. In this case we ended up with less.


(Of course, mtDNA is still useful for making friends now that Astrology has become _passé_.)





> For what it's worth, I'm U2e as well, but U2e2.


Oh! Hello, I'm U2e1a.

----------


## Ordas

My father is U2e1f1 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Ordas

> My father is U2e1f1 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Eupedia Forum mobile app


I didn't found much on this. Any links on U2e1f1 for further studies? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## CrazyDonkey

mtDNA: U2e1d

Read that it is "rare". Maciamo has locations for U2e1c and U2e1e, but nothing on U2e1d:

U2e1c : found in northern Europe / found in Late Neolithic France and in Bell Beaker SwitzerlandU2e1dU2e1e : found in the Sintashta culture

My maternal line goes back to Mary Parnell (nee Mann), b. Abt.1790 - Massachusetts, USA, d. Abt.1871 - ???. Her husband and daughter, Maria Spear, were born in Menton, MA, which was settled from Braintree, MA. Maria Spear's in-laws were all born in Braintree. Braintree was named after Braintree, Essex, UK, from which some of the early settlers emigrated. John Adams and John Hancock were from Braintree. The related surnames - Mann, Parnell, Spear, Thayer, Niles, and Fenton - all look to be of English (Anglo-Saxon) stock.

----------


## tessawry

> Hello, does anyone else here belong to haplogroup U2e?
> I've known my affiliation for over three years.
> Also, let's discuss this haplogroup.


I'm U2e1e, from UK living in NZ.

----------


## Pierre1946

I belong also to this MT-DNA haplogroup U2e1a.
And in the past 200-300 years, the ansectors on my mothers side are almost only from Zuid-Holland, Netherlands and some Germany.

23andMe tells me:

*Your maternal haplogroup, U2e1a, traces back to a woman who lived approximately 8,500 years ago.*That's nearly 340 generations ago! What happened between then and now? As researchers and citizen scientists discover more about your haplogroup, new details may be added to the story of your maternal line.


*U2e1a is frequent among 23andMe customers.*Today, you share your haplogroup with all the maternal-line descendants of the common ancestor of U2e1a, including other 23andMe customers.

----------


## Pierre1946

> I'm U2e1e, from UK living in NZ.


From witch country did your family come when they migrated to New Zealand?

----------


## tessawry

> From witch country did your family come when they migrated to New Zealand?


From UK, sorry for long time for response:)

----------

